# need help w/avh-p4ooodvd car audio and video



## wookie4life (Jul 3, 2012)

problem is no power to back tv screens in headrests please advise


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

wookie4life said:


> problem is no power to back tv screens in headrests please advise


 You have to give me more help, than the info givien here. Did you try using a different display to test the unit? Any trouble shooting done so far?


----------

